
Marc Benioff and his wife are buying Time Magazine - mandeepj
https://money.cnn.com/2018/09/16/media/salesforce-marc-benioff-time-magazine/index.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18001786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18001786).

~~~
mandeepj
Just to understand the working of HN - maybe I know why this story was marked
as "Dupe" and another one not? Thx

~~~
dang
It's a bit random, but we try to give priority to the one that was submitted
earlier.

